# 3M Vs Menzerna polish



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

How those products are compared??I am asking because i found the 3M products on local market so i don't have to pay too much money for the shipping cost...
Can 3M replace Menzerna??


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes it can, and if its cheaper than Menzerna then it starts to make a little more sense...

The Fast Cut Plus is roughly equivalent to Power Gloss only a little nicer to work with as it seems a little wetter and better lubed... Both effective cutting compounds that still finish pretty well on foam. 

Intensive Polish and Extra Fine Compound are fairly closely matched, though the IP definitely has the edge on cut and for me the edge on working as well, it feels a nicer more lubed polish to me than the 3M though both work well.

Ultrafina SE and Final Finish 85RD are quite close as well, both very good finishing polishes though again for my money, the Menz just has the edge. Not on working this time as both are very well lubed, long working finessing polishes but the Menz does seem to have a slight edge on finishing IMHO which isn't matched by any other finishing polish I have tried. 

What kills 3M for me personally is quite simply the expense for someone like me with no trade account to purchase... take Ultrafina SE, sold by traders here for near £30. Menzerna PO85RD, in my opinion slightly superior in terms of finish, is less the £20 so there's no contest their for me whatsoever... Indeed, I would sooner use the Meguiars #80-series than 3M, again because I prefer the working nature of the polishes (#84 kicks both Power Gloss and Fast Cut Plus severely into touch cutting and working ease wise) and that they are notably cheaper. However, if you can level the playing field cost wise, or ideally source 3M cheaper then they may start to make more sense for you, so would be worth considering... But unless the costs is notably lower than I can source it, my current 3M bottles will be my first, and last.


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

interesting question pambos and a good answer dave. i also had the same thoughts regarding these products.

but doesnt the make of car and thus the paint type mean that what works on one car isnt so effective on another..?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

hus55 said:


> interesting question pambos and a good answer dave. i also had the same thoughts regarding these products.
> 
> but doesnt the make of car and thus the paint type mean that what works on one car isnt so effective on another..?


In some senses yes... in so far as every paint responds differently, yes, there will be differences in what polishes respond well where, but having used the polishes on a variety of paints I am yet to find an example where Ultrafina can outstrip Final Finish.

However, what I find more is that different paints respond more to varying technique of application rather than the actual polish itself... polishes do seem to have hard limits in terms of their ability to cut, and their ability to finish - limited by the abrasives within the polishes and how they work, though varying technique helps get the best out of them on varying paints.

Consistently though, I find the new "big 3" 3M polishes outstripped by their competition - they are not bad polishes by any stretch of the imagination, but they certainly are not at the top of the game, as their relative price suggests if you dont have a trade account... But with a trade account, they can make a lot more sense, but I'd still be keen to run 85RD from Menzerna as a finishing polish personally as it seems to me to have the edge on any other finishing polish on the market.

However, I will be trying another 3M polish soon, which I may find is more competitive than Ultrafina


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Dave for your answer.Having in mind that i am working with a DA polisher at the moment,are those 3M products that you told me OK to used by a DA polisher,or they are better to used by a rotary??
As for Menz products,i am more than happy with them,but as i told you the total cost(including shipping) and the time waiting for them are killing me a little bit.. On another forum,they told that Menz products(especially the finishing polishes) contains fillers.is that true??is it the same for 3M finishing polish??
How strong are 3M against ceramic CC??
Also i can buy Meguiars products on Cyprus,and i already tried #80 and #83...Are there any other Megs polish that i can use with a DA polisher?? 

Sorry for all those questions but i really need the opinion from someone with much more experience that i have...
Thanks once again..


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

hus55 said:


> interesting question pambos and a good answer dave. i also had the same thoughts regarding these products.
> 
> but doesnt the make of car and thus the paint type mean that what works on one car isnt so effective on another..?


Hi hus55 :wave:, how are you??Are you in Cyprus those days??


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

hi pambos!!

i am leaving the uk on the 22 august and will be driving this year.....

south of france, then italy and onto cesme in turkey. from there it should take me a few days to get to tasucu port and cross over to kyrenia. i will contact you once i arrive,god willing.

as for this topic, what are you paying for the 3M polishes?

also, are you able to work on the cars out there in this heat?? i mean, how hot do the roofs and bonnets get....? does it not minimize the results you are trying to achieve?


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

hus55 said:


> hi pambos!!
> 
> i am leaving the uk on the 22 august and will be driving this year.....
> 
> ...


I don't remember the prices to be honest,but i thing they are about 35 Euro...Not cheap enough but if i include the shipping cost buying anything from UK or USA they are cheaper...
I am working in the customers garages,so it doesn't minimize the results, but my power to hold the polisher .
The last two Ferrari that i have done,they were in a showroom, so i was working inside with the air condition at its lower temperature .But believe me it was still hot enough for me....


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

do you have your own premises pambos,or are you purely mobile only?

sorry to ask pambos but what does a proper full paintcorrection cost out there?

is it becoming popular? i spoke to another cypriot from the south and he said theres alot of valeters but they are very dated in their knowledge and results..!!

i intend starting my own business in the north next year. i think we will be helping each other i'm sure.


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

hus55 said:


> do you have your own premises pambos,or are you purely mobile only?
> 
> sorry to ask pambos but what does a proper full paintcorrection cost out there?
> 
> ...


At the moment i am a mobile detailer but i have to move on shop as soon as possible because of the heat .
Give my number to those guys to contact me because i believe i am much more better that the other detailers in the area .I have also some connections on the north area so i will help you as much as possible my friend...So because i have to go now and i will be back in 2-3 hours,give to those guys my phone number....The problem is that i didn't advertise my self a lot so only a few people know about me....but all these are going to change in a few months....
So i will PM you when i will be at home tonight to discuss more about that...


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

ok pambos.


----------



## pany (May 12, 2007)

sorry if OT, can I ask where does 3m machine polish (09376) fit in.

Is it between ultrafina and extra fine compound? And would the 3m black pad be a good choice for application on a rotary??


----------



## BMW^Z4 (May 15, 2007)

Pambos where did you find 3M products in Cyprus ? Shipping is killing me !!!


----------



## BMW^Z4 (May 15, 2007)

I am in Cyprus 2. From Paphos


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

BMW^Z4 said:


> I am in Cyprus 2. From Paphos


i sent you a PM.... :thumb:


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

hus55 said:


> ok pambos.


pm sent


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

imo yes it can, i went from megs stuff to menz, and it was a big step, i then went from menz to 3m because of the unpredictability of it. 

i now reach for 3m ALL the time. dusts less, and works 24/7


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> imo yes it can, i went from megs stuff to menz, and it was a big step, i then went from menz to 3m because of the unpredictability of it.
> 
> i now reach for 3m ALL the time. dusts less, and works 24/7


It is good if it dusts less....Sorry for asking but what you mean ''works 24/7''??


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

menz only works 100% in controlled conditions.... in a nice warm garage, not in the freezing cold etc.

dont get me wrong, menz is superb polish, 3m is just alot less fussy


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> menz only works 100% in controlled conditions.... in a nice warm garage, not in the freezing cold etc.
> 
> dont get me wrong, menz is superb polish, 3m is just alot less fussy


That's good...:thumb:


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

3M FC was only £15 for a 1L in my local motor factors vat incld


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> menz only works 100% in controlled conditions.... in a nice warm garage, not in the freezing cold etc.
> 
> dont get me wrong, menz is superb polish, 3m is just alot less fussy


I'm not sure I'd agree on 100% controlled conditions... cold causes the wax lubricant to clump a little but this is easily resolved by increasing the number of passes made at low speed to get the heat up. In higher temperatures, I dont really find Menz as much of a problem really, and also work with it outside quite happily... I think more often than not is what has happened is the problem of sticky paint came around the same time as Menz issues and I think there's a correlation between the two - but this is just my personal opinion.

Menzerna seems a lot less fussy for me than is often discussed on forums, but perhaps I am just lucky...


----------



## Giftoboy (Aug 28, 2009)

Where can you find 3M in Cyprus pampos?


----------



## raj1vad (May 26, 2010)

many thanks for all of the opinions, especially dave for ur great info, i have been using RD302, 203S and 85RE, i havent used 106FA or S100. i find those products really well to work with, and have noticed that 203S does have a little less cut than RD302.

once this kit runs out im gonna be using this line up:

1. either Fast Cut Plus or S100 (havent yet decided yet, but leaning towards FCP for its extra lubby nature)

2. then RD302 (very happy with it)

3. and finally 85RE

4. and lastly use my glazes, waxes, sealants etc etc etc.

bearing in mind (and learning) from what i have used, i think this is going to work very well for me. 

im going to be using glossit pads (white, yellow and green). ive heard nothing but good things about these pads so all should be good, touchwood.

ill report back how i get along, when i do get all this gear in use. cheers people


----------

